# Games-fps, juegos, GPU rendering, aceleración hw

## guaje

Instale con emerge games-fps/alienarena, pero cuando quiero avanzar walk forward y muevo el mouse mira hacia arriba y se queda pegado mirando hacia allá, algo parecido me paso una vez con battlefield, pero se solucione con un fix, yo sé que no depende de la distro, sino que más bien del juego, pero por si acaso lo pregunto. 

Mi otra pregunta es que también antes intente instalarlo con un .tar, en la carpeta que descomprimí venía además del ejecutable una carpeta /doc con un README en varios idiomas. Ahora con emerge fue muy fácil hasta me aparece en el menu de gnome y lo ejecute sin ningún problema raro de librerías faltantes, pero donde queda esa carpeta /doc ahora? , estoy tratando de buscarlo con slocate pero me dice que no esta actualizada la database, updatedb, seguiré buscando.

Y mi última pregunta es la siguiente, existe DirectX y existe OpenGL, mi tarjeta es nvidia y se supone que en el rendering es en la GPU, entendiendo GPU no integrada, sino que el chip en la PCI-express que inserte en la placa madre, la aceleración es por hardware en linux, se supone que se el resultado de la memoria de la GPU en la memoria principal, y la aceleración en windows es en la CPU, alguien me podría aclarar eso? en OS X instale CUDA que dice que  resuelve muchos problemas complejos en una fracción de tiempo requerido por CPU, pretendo ahora instalar su driver ahora en gentoo. Cual es la ventaja o desventaja de ejecutar juegos nativos de linux, también leí que no se fragmenta el disco en linux y que la tasa media de FPS superaba a la de windows. 

Lo otro es que existe ciderport en macosx86 y por ejemplo puedo ejecutar mis favoritos GTA San Andreas, CODMW2 y 4, este último nativo, tuve mala suerte con virtua tennis con nadal incluido donde solo lo he podido jugar en windows o en PS3, y hitman que la verdad es que andan bastante bien en os x, es agradable trabajar configurando cosas en unix y detenerse a jugar un rato en el intertanto, me alegra que exista un quake 4 y un aliensarena fácil de instalar con emerge, porque no me gustan esos de tetris o de minas que trae el entorno de escritorio. Se podrá emular alguno de ellos con crossover? recuerdo que una vez intente con cedega, wine crossover sin cider en ubuntu y siempre terminaba con un fail, o el rendimiento era malo, me gustaría jugarlos en gentoo porque me dejo sorprendido su velocidad y los howtos.

Gracias y un saludo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *guaje wrote:*   

> Instale con emerge games-fps/alienarena, pero cuando quiero avanzar walk forward y muevo el mouse mira hacia arriba y se queda pegado mirando hacia allá, algo parecido me paso una vez con battlefield, pero se solucione con un fix, yo sé que no depende de la distro, sino que más bien del juego, pero por si acaso lo pregunto.

 

Ni idea, tu mouse funciona bien?

 *guaje wrote:*   

> Mi otra pregunta es que también antes intente instalarlo con un .tar, en la carpeta que descomprimí venía además del ejecutable una carpeta /doc con un README en varios idiomas. Ahora con emerge fue muy fácil hasta me aparece en el menu de gnome y lo ejecute sin ningún problema raro de librerías faltantes, pero donde queda esa carpeta /doc ahora? , estoy tratando de buscarlo con slocate pero me dice que no esta actualizada la database, updatedb, seguiré buscando.

 

A menos que hubieras especificado la use flag -doc, deberías encontrar toda la documentación en /usr/share/doc o /usr/share/man

 *guaje wrote:*   

> Y mi última pregunta es la siguiente, existe DirectX y existe OpenGL, mi tarjeta es nvidia y se supone que en el rendering es en la GPU, entendiendo GPU no integrada, sino que el chip en la PCI-express que inserte en la placa madre, la aceleración es por hardware en linux, se supone que se el resultado de la memoria de la GPU en la memoria principal, y la aceleración en windows es en la CPU, alguien me podría aclarar eso? en OS X instale CUDA que dice que  resuelve muchos problemas complejos en una fracción de tiempo requerido por CPU, pretendo ahora instalar su driver ahora en gentoo. Cual es la ventaja o desventaja de ejecutar juegos nativos de linux, también leí que no se fragmenta el disco en linux y que la tasa media de FPS superaba a la de windows. 

 

Tanto en windows como en linux, con el driver correspondiente instalado, a la hora de la aceleración 3D el cálculo matemático lo hace siempre el GPU y las texturas se almacenan en la memoria de video. El disco si que se fragmenta pero nada de que preocuparse.

Poco mas puedo aportar, los juegos no son lo mío.

Salud!

----------

